# Beamswork LED for 2.5 gallon



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm starting a 2.5 gallong planted in my college dorm, and curious about some lighting options, namely the beamswork LED setup.

http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/...m-Freshwater-Bright-LED-Lighting-Fixture.html

I plan on using flourite substrate, with DIY co2, and hope to keep med-high light plants. (possibly even HC if I'm feeling bold enough)

Anyone have experience with this light? Or know just by the numbers if it should be able to support high light plants in a 2.5g?

Thanks a lot! 
-Ken


----------



## kingken (Apr 18, 2010)

Bump for an LED genious to help me out!


----------

